# Tip of the Week



## Mule (Jan 11, 2012)

I am a subsciber to about a million web sites to try and keep me informed on a lot of different issues. One of the web site I subscribe to is TriState Consultants. They send out weekly "Tips of the Week" and I found this one a pretty good tip.

_Tipe of the Week_

_How are you relaying the information to a customer after you perform an inspection?_

_Is it by word of mouth?  Are you using green tags and red tags?_

_You should always use some type of written report.  Depending on how your system is set up, you may even want to look at a hand written report that uses carbonless paper and is in triplicate._

_The original should go to the customer, one copy is kept in your files and one copy should be an office copy.  If you are a small or one person operation, a duplicate may be sufficient._

_Be sure and write you report in layman's terms so no matter if it is a homeowner or your most seasoned contractor, they will understand what the deficiency is that you have found during the inspection._

_Always try to put the code sections in the report of what has been violated.  One this shows the customer that you are enforcing exactly what's in the code and that you are not making up your own rules. Secondly, this requires the customer to have a code book available so they can read just exactly what the infraction is._

_Then with carbonless copies, everyone has the same report.  Always write your reports as if it is your last day on the job and someone is going to take your place tomorrow.  Then anyone in your office will be able to read and understand the report.  Sometimes a customer may call into the officet with questions and your are out in the field.  If the report is written in this manner, the people in the office are able to assit the customer instead of the customer having to wait until you come back in the office and return their call._

_Also, by you having a copy of the report, you know exactly what has to be reinspected.  So many times I see an inspector go back out for a reinspection and basically reinspects the entire job due to the fact they don't know what has been turned down.  This wastes everyone's time and money._

The web site is located here  Tri-State Consultants if you would like to check them out.


----------



## Frank (Jan 11, 2012)

Old technology

Do agree that should write as if your last day--I hate having to call the inspector to ask him what he meant when I get a do I have to call from the contractor.

We leave computer printout of what inspector input to computer as inspection results and they periodically upload to the main computer.

Once uploaded it is available for viewing by contractor and the public from any internet connection

http://www.co.henrico.va.us/bldg/insp/


----------



## Mule (Jan 11, 2012)

It would be nice to have that technology that you guys have but there are a lot of us that don't have those luxuries and still have to do it old school!

Our department does have a computer though! The screens are monochrome orange! DOS based. The games are fun though! I play pong all the time!


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jan 15, 2012)

Excellent tip Mule.

We still use carbonless triplicate forms and leave one of our extra copies of footing and building final inspections with engineering for erosion control inspection and zoning respectively to assist in intra-communication within the department. Also load our reports at the end of day as Frank does for public viewing.

Using layman's terminology definitely reduces calls for explanations. Recording the code section saves time should a different inspector show up and helps them be on the same page.

Saved the link to my favorites!

Francis


----------



## skipharper (Jan 15, 2012)

And to think we have an idiot running around Virginia proposing the following:

*Uniform Statewide Building Code; online submission of building permit applications.*  Requires local building departments to establish a system to allow any person applying for a building permit to (i) submit his permit application by electronic means and to affix thereto his electronic signature, (ii) check on the status of his application online and to receive information from the building department electronically, and (iii) submit electronic payment for his permit application.

We have localities that can't even afford code books!!


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jan 15, 2012)

skipharper said:
			
		

> And to think we have an idiot running around Virginia proposing the following:*Uniform Statewide Building Code; online submission of building permit applications.* Requires local building departments to establish a system to allow any person applying for a building permit to (i) submit his permit application by electronic means and to affix thereto his electronic signature, (ii) check on the status of his application online and to receive information from the building department electronically, and (iii) submit electronic payment for his permit application.
> 
> We have localities that can't even afford code books!!


FWIW I've done some dumb things in my life but that isn't one of them; first I've heard about this!

Francis


----------



## Mule (Jan 18, 2012)

skipharper said:
			
		

> And to think we have an idiot running around Virginia proposing the following:*Uniform Statewide Building Code; online submission of building permit applications.*  Requires local building departments to establish a system to allow any person applying for a building permit to (i) submit his permit application by electronic means and to affix thereto his electronic signature, (ii) check on the status of his application online and to receive information from the building department electronically, and (iii) submit electronic payment for his permit application.
> 
> We have localities that can't even afford code books!!


The state ligislation made it law that plumbers did not have to pay a contractors registration fee to AHJ's AND that AHJ's "must" provide a way to electronically secure permits and pay for permits electronically. So we basically have that type of law already in place for plumbers.

It cost our city around $20,000 the first year this was implemented. $10,000 in lost revenue and around $10,000 to update our software the first year.

$10,000 in lost revenue every year after that.


----------



## gbhammer (Jan 18, 2012)

Mule said:
			
		

> The state ligislation made it law that plumbers did not have to pay a contractors registration fee to AHJ's AND that AHJ's "must" provide a way to electronically secure permits and pay for permits electronically. So we basically have that type of law already in place for plumbers.It cost our city around $20,000 the first year this was implemented. $10,000 in lost revenue and around $10,000 to update our software the first year.
> 
> $10,000 in lost revenue every year after that.


Wow thats a kick in the stones. Did you at the very list generate more income with failed inspections, because of all the yahoos who all of a suden were plumbing contractors?


----------



## Mule (Jan 18, 2012)

We raised the plumbing permit fees to make up for what we lost in registration fees........ so their still paying, just in another way!

I look for the other contractors to lobby and get the same laws for them too! And we'll raise the fees for them too!


----------

